# Confirming a Miscarriage?



## spruce22 (Feb 18, 2014)

I believe I had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. My pregnancy had been really "off" compared to my previous pg and I literally had no symptoms after 5 or 6 weeks. At 8 weeks I began lightly spotting and on the third day it really started to pick up, passing small clots and bits of tissue as well as cramping. The fourth day was very heavy cramping and heavier bleeding, but I do not think i passed anything resembling a sack. After a full day of heavy cramping, everything pretty much calmed down and I am bleeding like a normal period now. I opted not to go in for an ultrasound because it felt pretty clear what was happening. It would be nice to have some additional confirmation that its over and done with- especially since I don't think i saw a sack- is there any way to confirm the miscarriage is complete without having an u/s or blood work?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. :frown: 

You could wait a few weeks then take a Preg test again.


----------

